# I want a cool thingy by my name.



## The Last Legionary (Dec 20, 2007)

I want a cool thingy ma do under my name.  Can I have one?  How do I get one? I have cash!  No, not Johnny, that would be wrong.  I can send cookies!  No spit in them either. Well, not much. Promise!

Seriously, how can I get a custom pic where the little sayings and those belts are?



*IV*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess it's better than bugparts.


http://martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml
Supporting members can have a custom user title, and I consider adding a special graphical one on a case by case basis.


----------

